# HO Single lane track?



## cts125 (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone cut down standard HO track to just one lane? 

I'm looking into building a small rally-style track and am interested in just one lane for the whole layout (time trial racing).

I'm not really able to cut my own routed track so I was wondering about just cutting down my regular 2-lane track.

Any ideas/opinions?

Thanks!
CT


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you considered using both lanes of AFX track with a crossover piece so that the lap length is effectively doubled? I know it's not the same as what you're asking but it would take up approximately the same amount of space.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen a couple of instances of guys cutting a few single lanes out of regular 2 lane track, and it's not pretty. The biggest problem you need to consider is how to keep the single lanes together. Clips work, but counting on them for a whole track would prove rather expensive, and unreliable. Another issue is hiding the cut side which usually kinda ragged looking, and unsupported underneath too. Still another thing to consider is how thick is your cutter, and will it leave enough of both halves of the track usable? What brand and type track are you thinking of cutting? How does it join together, and will it still lock if it's half gone?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TK Solver said:


> Have you considered using both lanes of AFX track with a crossover piece so that the lap length is effectively doubled? I know it's not the same as what you're asking but it would take up approximately the same amount of space.


I always liked this idea.

--rick


----------



## Hotrodzz3 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've cut Tyco track down to one lane to make a skid pad for breaking in cars but I only cut down 9 inch curves and just enough to make a circle. What I did was to remove the rails from the outer lane and then used a band saw cutting the track where the rails were which left the locks intact for holding it all together and left me with a nice clean edge where I cut. It also left enough track that it won't need and apron although I'm still going to put an apron on it to cover the open side of the track. Not sure how well it works yet as it will be another week or two before I power my new track up and the skid pad is one of the last things I plan on adding to the table.
Good Luck
Bob


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

A band saw is probably the best way to get it done as a jigsaw will make it very difficult and a spiral cut saw will tend to wander causing a jagged unclean edge.
I was able to cut the newer Tyco Quick Clik track using a band saw years ago. The band saw blade is quite thin so you will have very little track loss. Plus with the newer Tyco or Mattel Tyco track makes it possible to connect the pieces without clips.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! I didn't know you could get away with that with TYCO/Mattel track. And a band saw never crossed my mind... all my track cutting experiments so far we with a dremel, and you know how rough those results can be.


----------

